# another NGD



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

decided to see if cabelas had any interest in an old rifle I had guess they did as I walked out with this


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> decided to see if cabelas had any interest in an old rifle I had guess they did as I walked out with this


Nice ! 45 LC SHould make something think twice ! What did you trade to cabelas ?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

model 4 Remington rolling block in 25-10 rimfire


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAAAAAAA ! Holy crap ! I wish you would have offered it here. I have just the spot for it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL I had it forever never could find ammo so I finally traded it off


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice revolver. Looks like you must have got a decent trade from them.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

don't think I did bad ammo is a bit expensive one of these days I might get into reloading

got this one today in a trade


----------

